# Oven with 50Hz frequency



## Nandhan (Jun 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,
I have purchased an Oven with 230 Volts 50 Hz. This has to be send to South Korea where the frequency is 60 Hz. What would be the negative effects of connecting this oven to 60 Hz?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

No problem, On second thought, the ovens of today all have electronic boards for control. This could be a problem if the unit is not rated for both frequency's. Contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Is there a fan motor inside it?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder if the oven clock will keep correct time . Sure will look like **** when it is wrong .






Pete


----------



## Nandhan (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I am not sure if there is a motor inside. 

Thank you very much for the inputs dears


----------

